

Mindfuck WebGL  Zorropark - tsenart
http://zorropark.com

======
cleverjake
I would like to thank whom ever wrote it for leaving he source unminified.
Though its easy to unminify code for most developers, it was a bit
overwhelming encountering it when I was new. Being able to study things like
this as easily as possible can really help the community.

Awesome job =]

------
jerrya
Can someone explain what I am seeing (or not seeing)?

It renders pyramids on Chrome, but just a black screen (with the words ZORRO
PARK) on Firefox 4, IE 9, Safari and Opera.

The wiki on WebGL suggests this should work on Firefox 4.

~~~
sibsibsib
I see pyramids with firefox 4. I'm not sure what the 'mindfuck' part is
though...

